# Clear fork bass



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Wanting to try clear fork next week for some big bass I have heard some 6s and even bigger in this lake is your best bet flipping to cover


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Crankbaits and lipless cranks off of points should produce well this time of year...but no matter what rig up a steel leader ...and maybe go a little heavier on line...or use a braided line...not only is there 8+lb bass but monsters with teeth almost an inch long that will absolutely crush your hopes and dreams and snap a rod before you knew you had a bite...what a wonderful place it is..Ohio's own little piece of Canada......jaw spreaders and long nosed pliers are a big necessity...Good luck and Fish on


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

People ever kayak fish this lake? And is this the one by Mansfield?


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone fishes from kayaks there... I don't see why you couldn't...they have a marina on south end of lake with ramps and few other areas you can launch a kayak from..yes clearfork reservoir is in Mansfield Richland county... Well part of it is anyway...hope this helps
Good luck and Fish on


----------



## Douggyfresh87 (Apr 26, 2014)

I've always wanted to check clear fork out. It wasn't too far when I was working in Wooster. Would it be worth the drive from canton??


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes this is one Ohio destination that is worth the drive...as long as you do your homework.. Rules regulations etc...and where the fish are active. A group of guys I know...that didn't do homework... went down last spring for musky with a lot of $$ big lures and didn't get a bite.. But when they returned to dock a few bass fishermen had said that's all they caught while throwing for bass... So it pays to do some research. Good luck and Fish on


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

freshwaterexperience said:


> People ever kayak fish this lake? And is this the one by Mansfield?


Yes you can kayak fish it. I live nearby and kayak fish it (not with the success that a lot of guys have though lol)



devildave said:


> I'm not sure if anyone fishes from kayaks there... I don't see why you couldn't...they have a marina on south end of lake with ramps and few other areas you can launch a kayak from..yes clearfork reservoir is in Mansfield Richland county... Well part of it is anyway...hope this helps
> Good luck and Fish on


I can't find the site where I read it, but I want to say that kayak/canoe launching is only permitted from the boat ramp. I thought it was ridiculous but if you wanted to fish the eastern end, you would have to paddle there from the ramp. I'll look for my source.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty sure that's right , ya can't launch from shore , have to launch at the marina even if using a kayak or canoe


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Thanks guys I might make that trip some time this year is there a time when the musky bite is better ?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Yes u can launch at ramp only they very strict on the rules when they there ro enforce them.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Thanks guys I might make that trip some time this year is there a time when the musky bite is better ?


 I fish here quite often and I seem to catch more musky in July than other months. Could be coincidence, the way I fish, ? Usually throw red eye shads on humps and weed edges, when they are up. Some years better than others. Hope this helps.


----------

